# Orlando/Vero Beach Rental/Route Recommendation



## ERMD (Sep 24, 2007)

Hello,

Coming down to Florida next week for a family vacation. Will be in Disneyworld and then Vero Beach. I need to rent a good road bike and go for a long ride (60-120km).

Any recommendations on a ROUTE in these two areas or a BIKE SHOP with GOOD RENTALS?

Thank you very much!


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Orlando info*

Someone sent me this link. It has Orlando area groups and shops on the right side of the page. I think calling a shop about (higher end) rentals will be your best bet.

http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/sports_thechaingang/

I'll be there for the same from 1/11 through 1/15. We'll be in the north side of Orlando and I'm taking my bike so if you want to ride let me know. Still unsure about a place for a 40 mile + ride. I was going to try to catch a group ride that Sunday am (1/13) on the West Orange Trail just north of Orlando - waiting for a reply that it's open to strangers. That's only 20 mi but looks nice and could be a loop........ or it maybe full of strollers, rollerbladers, and dogs!
FYI,
Dave
Kansas City


----------



## ERMD (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for your post (and link), Dave. I'm actually not down in Orlando until the 16th, but I hope you get yourself a good ride in! Martin


----------



## ibhim (Oct 28, 2002)

Here is a link to one of the larges cycling groups in Orlando with a variety of rides. The ride schedule is usually posted the first of the week for the following weekend, currently blank as it is Sunday evening and all posted rides have expired. http://www.floridafreewheelers.com/index.php
There are other groups as well.

Two other areas on that web site. Maps of established rides in the event you are looking for a relatively road friendly route to do solo. Also, links for LBS's.

Rentals? Very few, and not aware of any bike shop that has it as a sideline. Most will say on their web site what their rental policy is, but usually it is cheaper to ship your bike and they coordinate it for you.

Only place I know that rents in Trailhead concession (Killarney Station, mile 0) on the West Orange Trail. Primarily comfort/hybred, a few bents, and a couple low end road bikes. http://www.outdoortravels.com/biking_fl_overview_orlando.html


----------

